# M44 Russian??



## 7mm08 (Dec 22, 2005)

They are selling 7.62x54R Russian Carbines, used, good condition with 5 shot mags for $79.99. Would this make a cheap/decent deer rifle for a young man on a tight budget?? 440 round tin For $49.99: 149gr fmj/berdan primed, claim 2,600 fps velosity.??


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It is a good, but very large caliber. That was the russian sniper caliber choice. To compare it to calibers most of us are familiar with would be a .308; that would be the closest to my knowledge.

I started a project to modernize/sporterize the M44 into a more modern style gun. I purchased a black synthetic stock for it. Then started thinking that a M38 would be a better choice since they don't have the bayonet hanging on it. So now I've been looking for a M38.

Here is the gun project I'm planning on...... http://surplusrifle.com/reviews/oddsandends3/index.asp


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Personally, I'd rather go with the M-38(basically the same gun minius the bayonet.) or you can get the full size 91/30. I really don't like the safety systems on the Mosin Nagants, too awkward to use when you need to get the safety off for a quick shot. I gave my Nephew an M-38 that I had and he loves it. Surpplus ammo is pretty cheap but you have to watch out for which one you get, some are loaded with 147gr FMJs(good for plinkin') and some have much heavier bullets that'll make the little guns kick way too much. Of course all of it is corrosive primed so clean accordingly. 
If you'd like a nice surpplus rifle to hunt with check out the K-31's, the safety is a little bit better(still not as good as the Mauser though) and if you handload it's as cheap to shoot as anything else. Plus, the 7.5x55mm Swiss takes the standard .308" bullet so you'll have a good sellection to pick from. 
Hope this has been some help, good luck.

:beer:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.classicarms.us/
Classic Arms has both the M-38 and the Swiss K-31's. If you're 21 you can send off for a C&R Lic. for $35 bucks and buy stuff like this direct, that way you cut out the dealer and any background check fee that you may have.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes the Mossin Nagants make fine budged deer rifles. With a few hours of spare time, they can be accurized in such a way as it won't ruin the historical value of the firearm. A lot of people report excelent accuracy with quality ammo once the barrels are free-floated and the triger parts are polished. The best part is, its still has all its factory parts in factory condition, so the Anti-sporterizers, such as myself, will leave you alone.

:beer:


----------



## 7mm08 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys, i see they offer 3 for $199.99 on the GunsAmerica web site. later


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good rifle for the price, synthetic stock avaliable for under 70 dollars. It is not easily scoped, but this may not be an issue for you. The 440 round bulk ammo is corrosive, don't fool with it, Wolf ammo is avaliable for 5 dollars a box. 200 grain SP hunting loads are avaliable from Remington, they will body slam a deer. A handloaded or modern factory load of 7.62x54 is compariable to a .308 or even the .303 British round, but not quite in the same catagory of the .30-06. Mil-surplus ammo is like a weak .308 round. I personally don't like the safety on the M44, but it is worth living with at the price!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you clean your guns corrosive ammo is not a concern at all. To make it a little easier to clean use Windex with ammonia in it this helps take out the salts. Other wise just clean. The safety does suck but a easy way to get around that is do not have a round in the chamber until you are ready to shoot. I also suggest using good hunting ammo for some target practice and for shooting critters. For the rest of the year just shoot mill surplus ammo it shoots ok and gets you some trigger time. The price of it can not be beat. Normally it is around a dime a shot with shipping if you look around.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

The M44 is pretty worthless accuracy-wise without the bayonet. I dn't know why, just gets big groups.

The M38 is a nice basis for a sporterized rifle if you are going to do one up.

The 91/30 is a long barrelled grand father to both of these rifles.

All of them shoot the 7.62X54R(immed) cartridge. The rounds found surplus tend to be corrosive. You will want to swab your barrel down with windex after firing to get rid of the salts and then clean normally.

Comparable wise, the .303, .30-06, .308 are all about equal. Don't let anyone fool you, this cartridge will get good groups. But a surplus rifle is a gun produced in mass quantities for the masses.

The Red Hordes idea was to give every Man/Woman or child capable of carrying and using a gun a rifle in the event the "Capitalistic Pigs" should invade. Part of the reason we are seeing so many of these rifles on the market today.

Don't get me wrong, you will see Afgan Army troops with these rifles and I would have more respect for them than I would for our little M16 any day of the week. At least with a 5.56 round I have a chance to hide behind something. With that 7.62 round, I got to find a whole lot to hid behind.

The stock on these I don't think are designed right as they tend to have a stout recoil, but manageble. A good recoil pad helps.

Which ever rifle you get, make sure you get a bolt tool with it also. It is the teardrop looking thing with the hole in the large end in the above picture. They are not easy to see, but on the one side is a pair of notches. These are used to set the firing pin protrusion. I checked all of mine when I received them and I had one that would have pierced primers had I simply fired it.

It is a 3 Meg file, but here is a
manual for the Mosins.
right click on it and "Save Target As".


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds like I need to clue ya'll in to a neat little product called Ballistol. This stuff was designed for the German Army in WWI to clean, lube and protect their rifles and other equipment. It kills the corrosive effects of ammo in nothing flat. I've been using it and nothing else for about 4 years now and I love the stuff. I use it on my guns(naturally,LOL) but it works on leather, wood, plastic, just about anything. Here's a link, pass it on.

http://www.ballistol.com/
 :beer: :lol:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like another version of Break-Free CLP.

Looks spendy too.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

farmerj said:


> Sounds like another version of Break-Free CLP.
> 
> Looks spendy too.


Nope, where as Break-Free CLP is a petrol based cleaner and will strip the seasoning off of your muzzle loading barrel this is a natural product that won't hurt your muzzle loader. Also, this stuff has been around for almost 100 years. I don't shoot as much as I'd like to but I still run a patch thru the bores of my guns and lube em' up every month as a preventive effort and one 6oz spray bottle will last nearly a year. A little will go a long way. It also works as a patch lube too. It'll also disinfect small cuts and the big thing for me is that it's Non-Toxic. That means if your kids get into it they won't get sick like they would with Break Free or Hoppe's #9. Trust me guys(I know, famous last words,LOL) this stuff is like magic. I won't use anything else. 
It even worked to smooth up the plastic trigger on a S&W Sigma(biggest pos on the planet,LOL) that I used to own. Give it a try and you'll throw out all your other cleaners and lubes, it's that good of a product.


----------

